# Doc's journey from boyhood to POB status



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2014)

I decided to start a log on here to start getting my ass back into shape. Haven't been to the gym in a couple months due to illness (bronchitis and pneumonia), a car accident in December which tweaked my back a bit, stress from work and life, and all the other little nuances life throws our way. Anyway it's time to stop making excuses and get back to what I enjoy, namely lifting heavy things. 

A little about me: I started lifting in my teenage years to help with football and basketball. Got sucked into the BB type routines which never gave me much satisfaction (sorry to you BB'ers out there I still love you all ). I found my calling lifting heavy shit and never looked back. I've had several injuries, both chronic and acute, which have hindered my progress but have yet to beat me completely. I prefer a methodical approach to training vs going by feel. I work on continual progress on the main lifts and use isolation, accessory, ancillary movements to help spur progress for the main lifts. My goal is to compete in powerlifting and olympic weightlifting although I think I need to hire a coach for the olympic weightlifting aspect as my form is far from perfect on the clean and the snatch. 

Stats: 
29yo
5'10" tall
~currently around 200-205lbs
Training off and on since ~14yo
Goals: increase my totals on the big 3 and the olympic lifts while still being able to see my dick over my stomach


Today will be my first day back lifting since around November/December time and I'm excited to be back. This log is mainly to track my progress, add accountability, let others see what I'm doing in the hope it may help them, and also to get input from others when needed. Feel free to throw in your input or just tell me to fukk off, either works . 

For the next several weeks/months my goal is to get my fitness levels back up, get my strength back to where it used to be, and try not to get POB fat! My programming will be extremely simple for now 

Workout A:
Squats: 3sets of 5reps
Bench press: 3sets of 5reps
Power cleans: 5sets of 3reps

Workout B:
Squats: 3sets of 5reps
Press: 3sets of 5reps
Deadlifts: 1set of 5reps

I'll workout Tuesday, Thrusday, Saturday in an A, B, A, B, A format. That means squats 3x/wk with press and deads twice a week alternating with bench and cleans twice a week. The goal is to add ~10lbs/workout on squats and deads and ~5lbs/workout on the smaller lifts. This progress can't be sustained for too long and I'm only using it to get my strength to what it used to be. 

After my fitness levels increase I'll begin to add other movements such as pull-ups, chin-ups, dips, hyper extensions, weighted sit-ups, and other compound movements. For now I think they'll be counterproductive until I get my endurance back. 

Diet: my BMR is around 1900 calories and TDEE is around 3400-3600calories so I'll be eating around 4000cals a day minimum 200g protein, 70g of fat and the rest of the cals will come from carbs primarily and some more protein and fats depending on what I eat. I eat when I can and when I'm hungry, not a pre-determined amount of meals. I follow DCA principles regarding nutrition which are founded on simple yet scientific fundamentals. 

If I forgot to add something let me know but for now I plan on just crushing some weights.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 11, 2014)

Good luck man. I'm new here and definitely interested in following this. 

Good to hear you got over that pneumonia. Now get your ass back in the gym bitch!!!  Good luck.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Good luck man. I'm new here and definitely interested in following this.
> 
> Good to hear you got over that pneumonia. Now get your ass back in the gym bitch!!!  Good luck.



Thanks brother Ecks. New here doesn't mean new everywhere. I'm still coughing up some green and yellow phlegm, random coughing fits, experiencing fatigue but I'm doing much better than a month ago. My ass will be in the gym in roughly 12hrs, can't fukking wait


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 11, 2014)

I still say that the OHP is responsible for making my bench better. I like to use it as a main lift and on its own day. Then for assory work I just back the weight down to what I can do for 5 x 10. 
Not that you didn't already know all that I just want to post in your thread. Lol


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 11, 2014)

Good luck bro!! Any gear being used or my dumb a** miss it..lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I still say that the OHP is responsible for making my bench better. I like to use it as a main lift and on its own day. Then for assory work I just back the weight down to what I can do for 5 x 10.
> Not that you didn't already know all that I just want to post in your thread. Lol



I definitely agrees with you, progress on press almost always means progress on my bench. The press is also a more functional movement but it's not a competitive lift anymore unfortunately. What else do you do for your press?

You can post whatever the hell you want in my thread lol, the ore feedback from all you guys the better. I'd be stupid not to listen to the suggestions of my brothers who may see things more objectively than I do.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> Good luck bro!! Any gear being used or my dumb a** miss it..lol



Thanks JYoung! As of right now, no gear in the equation. I plan on brewing my own and waiting on the raws to get cooking. Once I have my gear brewed then I'll think about running a cycle (probably test, tren, var but I'm open to suggestions).


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 11, 2014)

Okay I'll cut to the chase. You'll never be pob status. Lol. Jk good luck I'll be following


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 11, 2014)

Kroc rows !!!!! As heavy as you can stand. Don't worry about perfect form just lean on a bench and reach down and pick up a heavy dumb bell for 5 sets of 10. When you can get to 15 on the last set go up in weight.  The first time I saw Kroc do a set of 25 with a 225 db I was hooked on the move.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 11, 2014)

Welcome back to the Game, Doc!!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Feb 11, 2014)

Good luck on your comeback Doc!!!  I'm subbed!!


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 11, 2014)

IN

My only suggestion; more poptarts.

Good luck brother!


----------



## Magical (Feb 11, 2014)

Doc I hope you get back to where you want be and shit brrrrrrro


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2014)

get alot of pop tarts if u want pob status


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2014)

i only train abs and toes


----------



## woodswise (Feb 11, 2014)

Looking forward to following your progress bro.  Glad to know you're feeling better.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> Okay I'll cut to the chase. You'll never be pob status. Lol. Jk good luck I'll be following



Thanks for the motivation...DICK!!! <3 lol



Steelers4Life said:


> Kroc rows !!!!! As heavy as you can stand. Don't worry about perfect form just lean on a bench and reach down and pick up a heavy dumb bell for 5 sets of 10. When you can get to 15 on the last set go up in weight.  The first time I saw Kroc do a set of 25 with a 225 db I was hooked on the move.



I'll check them out. Heard of them before but never done them. Thanks for the tip. 



NbleSavage said:


> Welcome back to the Game, Doc!!



Thanks Noble, feels good to be back. 



Patriot1405 said:


> Good luck on your comeback Doc!!!  I'm subbed!!



Thanks brother!!



Iron1 said:


> IN
> 
> My only suggestion; more poptarts.
> 
> Good luck brother!



Poptarts...check!



Magical said:


> Doc I hope you get back to where you want be and shit brrrrrrro



That brrrroooo gives me comfort...and shit



Brother Bundy said:


> i only train abs and toes



I forgot to add I'll go on all my off days and do toe curls in the squat rack. Good enough for Bundy status??


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2014)

woodswise said:


> Looking forward to following your progress bro.  Glad to know you're feeling better.



Thanks WW. Hoping to make some quick progress in the coming weeks.


----------



## DF (Feb 11, 2014)

Best of luck to you Doc!  I'll be watching.....
Doing your own brewing?  interesting.......


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 11, 2014)

GL bud

kill it


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2014)

DF said:


> Best of luck to you Doc!  I'll be watching.....
> Doing your own brewing?  interesting.......



Thanks old man . Yessir, scientist and chef at heart...can't resist the calling. 



gymrat827 said:


> GL bud
> 
> kill it



Thanks GR. The plan is to hit it hard bro.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh yeah!  You know I'm subbed in this thread.  Crush it brother!  Good to see you back in the game.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Oh yeah!  You know I'm subbed in this thread.  Crush it brother!  Good to see you back in the game.



The illegitimate brother I wanted in on this thread...your red light district is providing some much needed motivation Alpha hahaha


----------



## Seeker (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm all yours, doc. I'll be watching you like a hawk!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm in. Have fun Doc!


----------



## NeoPT (Feb 11, 2014)

Glad you are back in it again! Good luck


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 11, 2014)

Doc...Im so proud of you....Im on the edge of my seat waiting for any and all update....don't forget to take some pics...even if you don't post them, its good to have a start reference...


----------



## j2048b (Feb 11, 2014)

Good shitake right here doc! Glad to see ur will was not broken bro! Been thru enough crap myself! So i know the path ur on! Hope it works out for u abd def subbed for this journey!

So with ur lifts, how do u feel u will recover? 

Also what range of weights are u gonna begin with? U might start with the thinking of wendler perhaps? I start my numbers lower than anticipated after comming off a long lay off, 

Im much in same boat as u, and start my new program today based off wendlers 5/3/1 lifting 3 days per week,  hope to also see some progression this month


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I'm all yours, doc. I'll be watching you like a hawk!



I never thought I'd hear those words Seeker. My loins are tingling at the very thought. 



DieYoungStrong said:


> I'm in. Have fun Doc!



Thanks DYS. You know I'll be having fun brother hahaha. 



NeoPT said:


> Glad you are back in it again! Good luck



Thanks Neo. I'm watching your progress as well brother. 



Trauma RN said:


> Doc...Im so proud of you....Im on the edge of my seat waiting for any and all update....don't forget to take some pics...even if you don't post them, its good to have a start reference...



Finally a female member to end this sausage fest hahaha. Thanks Trauma. I'll update it as much as possible just for you!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2014)

J20 said:


> Good shitake right here doc! Glad to see ur will was not broken bro! Been thru enough crap myself! So i know the path ur on! Hope it works out for u abd def subbed for this journey!
> 
> So with ur lifts, how do u feel u will recover?
> 
> ...



J20 my man, you're in the same boat so thanks for the support. You got a log going, I'd def love to be a part of your journey bro. 

I think it's going to take a couple months to get back to form but muscle memory will help tremendously. 

I think I can make faster progress with more beginner programming since I've been out for a while. I tend to lose strength fast during layoffs. Wendler 5/3/1 is a great program but at the moment I feel I can make faster progress with different programming. I will definitely keep it in mind though so thanks for the tip. 

This first week I just plan on working up to some 5RM's and go from there. I may start slightly below my maxes just to give myself room so I don't stall out too quickly. 

Any bits of wisdom you feel like sharing please feel free brother. Any help is welcome


----------



## cotton2012 (Feb 11, 2014)

Man this is good to hear, always better when your back in it. Yea I second the notion for progress pics.


----------



## Azog (Feb 11, 2014)

Glad you are feeling better, Doc. I had a crazy strain of pneumonia a few years ago. That shit is no joke! I straight up didn't leave my house for 6 weeks.

I will be following your progress. Kick ass at those oly lifts! I miss them sometimes...but then I remember what it felt like to squat, dead, clean and snatch 3x a week.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2014)

cotton2012 said:


> Man this is good to hear, always better when your back in it. Yea I second the notion for progress pics.



I wouldn't want to blind you brother, I look like POB after he's been ran through a meat grinder and soaked in shit hahaha. I may put up pics at some point, we will see. Thanks for following along though Cotton



Azog said:


> Glad you are feeling better, Doc. I had a crazy strain of pneumonia a few years ago. That shit is no joke! I straight up didn't leave my house for 6 weeks.
> 
> I will be following your progress. Kick ass at those oly lifts! I miss them sometimes...but then I remember what it felt like to squat, dead, clean and snatch 3x a week.



Tell me about it Azog...it's been since end of November or so and I'm still having phlegm and deep coughs. Shot sucks bro. 

Lol, I read somewhere you used to do the Oly lifts. I may come to you for pointers bro especially on the snatch. Thanks for coming for the ride brother!


----------



## NeoPT (Feb 11, 2014)

Just my 2 cents, but from the strength coaches I've worked with and the athletes I've trained, I'd recommend hiring an Olympic lifting instructor if you plan to do Snatches. Its the most complex movement to teach and it really is a bitch to get the technique down(can take years to even get decent at it). What makes you want to snatch? Powercleans are a good alternative, unless you have certain athletic/competition endeavors planned.

Btw if you haven't seen it, check out the crossfit coach who severed his spine snatching. Crossfit ****in blows!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 11, 2014)

NeoPT said:


> Just my 2 cents, but from the strength coaches I've worked with and the athletes I've trained, I'd recommend hiring an Olympic lifting instructor if you plan to do Snatches. Its the most complex movement to teach and it really is a bitch to get the technique down(can take years to even get decent at it). What makes you want to snatch? Powercleans are a good alternative, unless you have certain athletic/competition endeavors planned.
> 
> Btw if you haven't seen it, check out the crossfit coach who severed his spine snatching. Crossfit ****in blows!



Agree 100%. You can power snatch and clean somewhat proficiently on your own. Olympics need constant coaching and A LOT of stick work outside the gym.

A few years ago, when I first got back into lifting after my accident, I had some weird fetish or something to do Olympic lifting. I think a lot of it was that every time I tried to get back into the gym, my ego would have me right out the door. With Oly, I knew I was learning something new, and had no way of thinking back to "what I used to lift" and being ashamed of myself. I had only power cleaned for football previously.

I ended up getting a coach, and had to go 2x per week to work on technique at first, and then heavy classic lifts under supervision - he was a great coach and made no bones about not letting me do heavy snatches and C+J on my own, and then would squat and do other pulls and complexes the other day. It got expensive fast, and I stopped after 6 months, but at least was ready to go back to the regular gym again. Clean and Jerk isn't really all that risky, but if you blow a snatch, it can get real ugly fast.

If you're going to do the true classic lifts, you need to train as an Olympic lifter IMO.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2014)

Neo: that's my concern, the need to hire a coach. I've looked up a few by me but didn't see much about them in terms of teaching experience. My clean form is decent with my main issue being one of flexibility. Snatches as you said are a whole different beast but I'd like to try my hand at Oly lifting and competing. I love power cleans and the boost they give all my other lifts as well but I can't compete with only a clean. 

DYS: that's great info. I'm not sure how many dabble in both oly lifting and powerlifting but I completely understand I can't master both. I'm torn between going full powerlifter just bc of the snatch or trying both. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 14, 2014)

Tuned in Doc for when you top 2K


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Feb 14, 2014)

You know I'm with you brother!!!


----------



## mrSlate (Feb 14, 2014)

Smash those weights! You'll be back to your old strength levels in no time. Subbed!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 15, 2014)

3 pages and not a single weight has been lifted...

Do you even?????????


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 15, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Tuned in Doc for when you top 2K



Hopefully before Pillar!



Armedanddangerous said:


> You know I'm with you brother!!!



Thanks for coming Andy lol!!



mrSlate said:


> Smash those weights! You'll be back to your old strength levels in no time. Subbed!



I hope so brother. Thanks



PillarofBalance said:


> 3 pages and not a single weight has been lifted...
> 
> Do you even?????????



Weights were lifted Tuesday and a fukked up snow blower was lifted Thursday, shit it biatch hahaha. I'm going again Saturday if you'll spot my pink dumbbells


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 15, 2014)

Hell i with doc on the smowblowing.  In the last 24 i have done over 6 hours of shoveling and snowblowing.  My delts, forearms and biceps are trashed......so bad mrs alpha rolled my arms out with a rolling pin.  Fuk the snow...but a great workout


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 15, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Hell i with doc on the smowblowing.  In the last 24 i have done over 6 hours of shoveling and snowblowing.  My delts, forearms and biceps are trashed......so bad mrs alpha rolled my arms out with a rolling pin.  Fuk the snow...but a great workout



Yea brother same here. The transmission blew on the snow blower shovel saw some love.


----------



## Azog (Feb 15, 2014)

What's snow? 85 degrees, not a cloud in the sky, no wind and 0% humidity over here.


----------



## Jada (Feb 15, 2014)

Following ur log doc


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 15, 2014)

It's 1:29AM. Do you know where your weights are?


----------



## Joliver (Feb 15, 2014)

Now how in the hell I missed Doc's Return to Dominance thread, I will never know.  Usually I blame Doc for these things...

Good luck Doc, be relentless.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 15, 2014)

Azog said:


> What's snow? 85 degrees, not a cloud in the sky, no wind and 0% humidity over here.



I hate you.

(I keed  )


----------



## Deidre (Feb 17, 2014)

Note to self, don't mention the 'C' word in doc's journal. (_Cheese_, I mean. hehe)

I'll be following.


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 5, 2014)

Well what's the good news DOC??


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 5, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> Well what's the good news DOC??



Doc's doing whip-its with a can of cheese whizz as we speak.


----------



## Azog (Mar 5, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Doc's doing whip-its with a can of cheese whizz as we speak.



While wearing his jungle camo jock strap rolling around in a tub of KY being hand fed grapes by his gimp (Rumpy).


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow this log is replete with weight smashing.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 5, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> Well what's the good news DOC??





PillarofBalance said:


> Wow this log is replete with weight smashing.



Haven't thought to update it much yet, I'm still pushing baby weights and nothing exciting is going on, simply getting back on track. Missed a gym day last week when my sister got into an accident. Other than that I've been going every day (Tu, Th, Sat). Fighting some lack of appetite problems but I have just the cure for that.

Edit* I've been squatting 3x/wk going up about 1lbs per workout. Deadlifts and press get done on e a week and he next week twice. Bumping deads up 15lbs per workout and press only 5. Bench and power cleans get done the same schedule but alternate with press and deads. Bench is going up 7.5lbs per workout and power cleans by 5. 

I had some hip flexibility issues which are resolving themselves as I squat more and more. I still have extreme tightness in my left chest, shoulder, tricep area. Also wrist and tricep flexibility is hindering the rack on my cleans. Been stretching for 20min post workout for the last week both dynamic and static. Foam rolled a few times also.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 5, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Doc's doing whip-its with a can of cheese whizz as we speak.





Azog said:


> While wearing his jungle camo jock strap rolling around in a tub of KY being hand fed grapes by his gimp (Rumpy).



If here were only words in the English language to describe my anger, fear, disappointment, hatred, disgust for you fine gentlemen I'd use it. Regrettably it doesn't exist so I'll stick with tried and true.... I hate you guys  lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 5, 2014)

Doc u ever roll your muscles with a lacross ball? Try it for your shoulder tricep area that's bothering you.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 5, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Doc u ever roll your muscles with a lacross ball? Try it for your shoulder tricep area that's bothering you.



I've done it for lower back and hamstrings Ecks but never for triceps. I will try that tonight for sure!


----------



## Azog (Mar 5, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I've done it for lower back and hamstrings Ecks but never for triceps. I will try that tonight for sure!



It works great everywhere! I like to use a softball for some places too. Not one with laces, but a batting cage one...know what I mean?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 5, 2014)

Azog said:


> It works great everywhere! I like to use a softball for some places too. Not one with laces, but a batting cage one...know what I mean?



I think I know the ones but never used a softball. I've got some tennis balls and lacrosse balls but the hardness of a softball might work better (I'm expecting at least one joke here). There's a sporting goods store not far from my gym I'll check it out tomorrow. 

Do you out the softball in a sock? Does it fit lol? I put the lacrosse ball in the sock so it doesn't move much


----------



## Azog (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't use it in a sock. Good idea though...

I mostly use the softball for upper body spots where the smaller lacrosse ball is an issue. Like in and around my inner arm, armpit, lats, etc. For those spots I stay standing and use the wall.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 6, 2014)

Azog said:


> I don't use it in a sock. Good idea though...
> 
> I mostly use the softball for upper body spots where the smaller lacrosse ball is an issue. Like in and around my inner arm, armpit, lats, etc. For those spots I stay standing and use the wall.



I like your idea Azog. Will be trying it out tonight.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 6, 2014)

I plan on running a cycle at some point in the near future so I decided to order bloods from privatemdlabs. The price of their female hormone panel has gone up to $62.99 before tax but a 15% off coupon dropped it down to $53.54. I'm not sure how long this code is good for so if anyone is due for bloodwork soon, might as well try to use it. They normally have 5-10% coupons from what I've seen. 

Coupon Code 15% off:  jtrdd547x


----------



## bronco (Mar 6, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I plan on running a cycle at some point in the near future so I decided to order bloods from privatemdlabs. The price of their female hormone panel has gone up to $62.99 before tax but a 15% off coupon dropped it down to $53.54. I'm not sure how long this code is good for so if anyone is due for bloodwork soon, might as well try to use it. They normally have 5-10% coupons from what I've seen.
> 
> Coupon Code 15% off:  jtrdd547x



Well ****… they had to have just went up i swear i checked it last week at $45 or $49. Still a hell of a deal though so not complaining


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 6, 2014)

bronco said:


> Well ****… they had to have just went up i swear i checked it last week at $45 or $49. Still a hell of a deal though so not complaining



I've never seen it that price Bronco. Are we getting the same test? Maybe I should be asking you for coupons lol. This is the link I used:

http://www.privatemdlabs.com/lab_tests.php?view=all&show=1032&category=14&search=#1032


----------



## bronco (Mar 7, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I've never seen it that price Bronco. Are we getting the same test? Maybe I should be asking you for coupons lol. This is the link I used:
> 
> http://www.privatemdlabs.com/lab_tests.php?view=all&show=1032&category=14&search=#1032



Yeah same one maybe it was the lipid panel I'm thinking about i see it is $50.99, need get mine checked next week


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 10, 2014)

Went and had blood work done on Saturday. Considering the time I woke up and the time I got blood drawn I'm surprised my results came back as they did.


----------



## DF (Mar 10, 2014)

Damn kids & their test levels..... Show off!


----------



## Seeker (Mar 10, 2014)

Very nice, Doc.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 10, 2014)

DF said:


> Damn kids & their test levels..... Show off!





Seeker said:


> Very nice, Doc.



Lol, thanks brothers. 

Would you believe me if I told you guys my E2 is lower and total test is higher than when I was natty and did pre-cycle bloods? I've been off cycle since August/Seltember 2013 and finished pct around end of October.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 10, 2014)

Thats a damn fine baseline, Doc. Good foundation to work from and good on ya' for being smart and getting blood up front (although I'd have expected no less from you  )


----------



## Yaya (Mar 10, 2014)

POB status???

What the fuk is a pob?


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 10, 2014)

Yaya said:


> POB status???
> 
> What the fuk is a pob?



The first rule of PoB is *DO NOT TALK ABOUT POB!!!*


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 11, 2014)

Yaya said:


> POB status???
> 
> What the fuk is a pob?



I'm pretty sure it's one of them hipster beers...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 11, 2014)

Yaya said:


> POB status???
> 
> What the fuk is a pob?





NbleSavage said:


> The first rule of PoB is *DO NOT TALK ABOUT POB!!!*





DieYoungStrong said:


> I'm pretty sure it's one of them hipster beers...



What it really means is I go to the Zumba side of the gym and shake my ass while waving pink dumbbells. This is AFTER I dye my pubes fire engine red....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 11, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Thats a damn fine baseline, Doc. Good foundation to work from and good on ya' for being smart and getting blood up front (although I'd have expected no less from you  )



Thanks Nble...blood tests are cheap, your health is not. Can't beat the price and ease of it all so no reason not to get it done whenever possible


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Changing up my programming a bit. Deadlifts will only be done on Thursdays. Was doing them once a week then the following week twice and going back and forth. Can't do them twice a week while squatting 3x. I'll be doing power cleans on Tuesdays and Saturdays to keep some pulls in my program. Press and bench will alternate, this week press twice and bench once then switch. Starting to add in some assistance lifts to target my weak areas mainly dips, pull ups, chin-ups, and hyperextensions. 

Pre workout meal for today some 5Guys


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 8, 2014)

Very nice Doc.......how ya feeling? 

You made me hungry for some hamburgers, you bastard!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 8, 2014)

Wheres the bacon and avocado Doc??? They robbed you bruh!!

I tried dips yesterday at the end of my chest day...not even one lol. Cause its like mah nigga said, "you either smoke or you get smoked...and you got smooooooked!!!"


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 8, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Very nice Doc.......how ya feeling?
> 
> You made me hungry for some hamburgers, you bastard!



Besides the elbow flaring up here and there feel good bro. Everything is coming along nice. Strength is progressing nicely and I've actually dropped weight (don't know how much longer that can continue though lol). 

Sorry about the burger pic but POB had mentioned 5Guys earlier so I went there so I can PM him the pics later hahaha


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Wheres the bacon and avocado Doc??? They robbed you bruh!!
> 
> I tried dips yesterday at the end of my chest day...not even one lol. Cause its like mah nigga said, "you either smoke or you get smoked...and you got smooooooked!!!"



They did Rob me those fukkers! 

Dips are one of my favorite lifts. My fat ass needs to start adding weight to them again haha. Hopefully I'll smoke the gym tonight instead of it smoking me!


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah DOC!!!! get it brother. Illnesses, car accidents life...kick all that shit to the curb. Put your mind to it, adapt and overcome. Looking forward to seeing your progress. I know you're going to crush it in the gym. 
Will power and a little bit of patients my friend, you know how to do the rest. Good luck to you.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 9, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Yeah DOC!!!! get it brother. Illnesses, car accidents life...kick all that shit to the curb. Put your mind to it, adapt and overcome. Looking forward to seeing your progress. I know you're going to crush it in the gym.
> Will power and a little bit of patients my friend, you know how to do the rest. Good luck to you.



Thank you for the encouragement Jax. Support from my forum brothers means a lot and helps with motivation on the days I feel like sleeping instead of lifting. Talking with you a few weeks ago made me realize most of my setbacks are minor compared to the things others face.


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 9, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Pre workout meal for today some 5Guys



went to 5guys today and they made me a triple-decker...for free; haahaa dat shxt was meat,cheese,meat,cheese,meat,cheese... BACON


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 9, 2014)

Has there been any weights hoisted in here?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Has there been any weights hoisted in here?



Only if hoistimg food to my mouth counts...


----------



## stonetag (Apr 19, 2014)

Just jumping in on your thread here Doc and was wondering how your poundage's were coming along? making steady progress, or kind of stuck? Or blowing the fuk out of PR's?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 19, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Just jumping in on your thread here Doc and was wondering how your poundage's were coming along? making steady progress, or kind of stuck? Or blowing the fuk out of PR's?



You just want that coupon code for free reach arounds don't you 

Lol. Jump all you want brother and feel free to make some suggestions if you notice anything. My poundages are coming along nicely considering my chronic sleep issues and working a physical job. I know if I had these two factors in check I could be making better progress but considering how bad my sleep really is I don't have much room for complaining. I'm not lifting new PR's yet but I'm closing in on where I left off before my hiatus. My goal is to increase the weight on every lift every time I hit the gym (linear progress) except for accessory and ancillary movements. Those I do with slightly higher reps and increase weight as possible. Recovery began to be an issue so I've slightly modified my original programming to allow an active recovery day of squats mid week which allows me to keep progress going on my other two squat days and helps maintain progress on my deads since I'm not burned out from squatting heavy that same day.


----------



## Azog (Apr 19, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Only if hoistimg food to my mouth counts...



That wimpy burger doesn't count.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 19, 2014)

Azog said:


> That wimpy burger doesn't count.



Hahaha you're right Zog. It was a double but I forgot bacon and guacamole on that shit! Normally I'd have one in each hand but I didn't want to make POB cry hahaha


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm starting a "Rumpy's rise to mediocrity" thread


----------



## Seeker (Apr 19, 2014)

Come to me my child and you will be stronger than you could possibly imagine.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 19, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> I'm starting a "Rumpy's rise to mediocrity" thread



Does it involve going to the gym sometimes with frequent and sporadic napping in between?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 19, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Come to me my child and you will be stronger than you could possibly imagine.



Seekr, this is quite possibly the greatest quote in UGBB history besides Yaya and his stink bomb quote. I now have what it takes to squat a POB.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 19, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Does it involve going to the gym sometimes with frequent and sporadic napping in between?



Mostly talking about the gym without going, eating and napping


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 5, 2014)

Some quick updates:

1) failed miserably Saturday afternoon getting all my lifts in. Failed on squats and press BAD. Thinking it's due to donating blood the day before and not properly re-hydrating plus lack of sleep. Also much personal shit has been going on taking my mind out of the equation. We'll see this week if a deload is necessary (hoping it is not).

2) power cleans have been dropped for the time being In favor of Pendlay rows. The cleans re-aggravaged my elbow tendinitis which has now been causing pain on bench, press, dips, CG bench, BB curls, chin ups, and even affected my driving. 

3) went to a sporting goods store and bought a lacrosse ball for mobility work, a tennis elbow pressure cuff, and gym chalk. 

4) made a big purchase at Rogue Fitness:
-Butcher V2 (push sled) for GPP, conditioning, strength and lower development, etc
-the new thicker voodoo floss for tissue compression
-a couple of resistance bands (green and black)
-tennis elbow compression sleeve for the elbow
-rogue fitness wrist wraps

Plan is to foam roll, use the lacrosse ball, voodoo floss, stretching, TPT, etc to help heal the elbow and the beginnings of knee pain as well.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 5, 2014)

Don't beat yourself up mentally after one rough workout, Doc. We all have those days - even without the logical explanation of being down a pint of blood. Give yourself a "Do Over" if it can fit into your schedule, get some extra sleep (if possible) before hand and get back in there & crush your squat & press workout. You'll feel better physically and mentally afterwards. Maybe take a day off ahead of the workout so your body is back to peak potential. 

You got this, Mate  

Stay strong.

- Savage


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 5, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Don't beat yourself up mentally after one rough workout, Doc. We all have those days - even without the logical explanation of being down a pint of blood. Give yourself a "Do Over" if it can fit into your schedule, get some extra sleep (if possible) before hand and get back in there & crush your squat & press workout. You'll feel better physically and mentally afterwards. Maybe take a day off ahead of the workout so your body is back to peak potential.
> 
> You got this, Mate
> 
> ...



You're right Nble, absolutely right like usually lol. I just have nightmares of Joliver coming to me in my sleep, whispering "COME TO ME MY CHILD AND YOU WILL BE STRONGER THAN YOU EVER IMAGINED" lol. Nightmares or at the very least wet dreams. I don't want to let my buddy down by becoming weaker. It's not an option. 

I'll re-attempt it on Tuesday, my next training day. I'll try and get a few good nights sleep leading up to it. Thanks for the mentoring brother.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 5, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> You're right Nble, absolutely right like usually lol. I just have nightmares of Joliver coming to me in my sleep, whispering "COME TO ME MY CHILD AND YOU WILL BE STRONGER THAN YOU EVER IMAGINED" lol. Nightmares or at the very least wet dreams. I don't want to let my buddy down by becoming weaker. It's not an option.
> 
> I'll re-attempt it on Tuesday, my next training day. I'll try and get a few good nights sleep leading up to it. Thanks for the mentoring brother.



We'll cuddle and watch "Thelma & Louise" afterwards.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 5, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> We'll cuddle and watch "Thelma & Louise" afterwards.



We can invite S4L and make it a pajama party!


----------



## Tren4Life (May 5, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> We can invite S4L and make it a pajama party!



Keep your head up Doc. If you need any extra motivation I can suggest some good tunes. 


I'll be there at the pj party, I'll be the one in pink tights and leg warmers.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 5, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Keep your head up Doc. If you need any extra motivation I can suggest some good tunes.
> 
> 
> I'll be there at the pj party, I'll be the one in pink tights and leg warmers.



Let me recommend MeShuggah or whatever the hell their name is. Their Satanic chants added 40lbs to my pull in 1 song....


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 5, 2014)

Doc a lactose ball doesn't sound too promising for fixing mobility issues. Lol. Lactose ball. That was funny


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 5, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Keep your head up Doc. If you need any extra motivation I can suggest some good tunes.
> 
> 
> I'll be there at the pj party, I'll be the one in pink tights and leg warmers.



Can't wait to see you there!! Suggest away. Probably not my type of tunes but I'll listen to whatever gets me to that place you always go to in your vids hahaha. 



DieYoungStrong said:


> Let me recommend MeShuggah or whatever the hell their name is. Their Satanic chants added 40lbs to my pull in 1 song....[/QUOTE
> 
> Que? Meahuggah? 40lbs here I come.
> 
> ...


----------



## pilgrim (May 6, 2014)

I feel ya on the elbows doc. Takes all I got to keep training would like an update on how u treat yours and progress.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 15, 2014)

Finally got the masking ski for my prowler/push sled today. Did a quick 5min assembly of it and took it to the local elementary school in my pedo-van with a Pinkbear blow up doll. Got about 5-7min worth of sprints (about 30-40yds in distance) and was wiped out. Squatting tomorrow so I didn't want to overdo it my first time using a sled in over a year. I'll update again once I get more time with it but so far I'd recommend this to anyone trying to burn fat, gain endurance, build muscle, and tired of normal cardio


----------



## NbleSavage (May 15, 2014)

Nice looking rig, Doc! I hate cardio...still hit the banana bag for rounds to keep me ticker tickin' but your sled looks like it could be a good alternative also.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 15, 2014)

I hate cardio also Nble and haven't done it in several months. This sled is a great way to get extra work in without affecting your lifting like low intensity cardio typically does, provided you use it smartly lol


----------



## TheLupinator (May 15, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Some quick updates:
> 
> 1) failed miserably Saturday afternoon getting all my lifts in. Failed on squats and press BAD. Thinking it's due to donating blood the day before and not properly re-hydrating plus lack of sleep. Also much personal shit has been going on taking my mind out of the equation. We'll see this week if a deload is necessary (hoping it is not).
> 
> ...




Compression right below the elbow (high forearm) is the way to go for tennis elbow. I get the same thing from boxing

Just grab this from walgreens and it works great:  http://www.acebrand.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/AceBrand/Home/Products/Product-Catalog/~/Elbow-Strap-with-Custom-Dial-System?N=4304+3294529207+3294605570&rt=rud


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 15, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Compression right below the elbow (high forearm) is the way to go for tennis elbow. I get the same thing from boxing
> 
> Just grab this from walgreens and it works great:  http://www.acebrand.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/AceBrand/Home/Products/Product-Catalog/~/Elbow-Strap-with-Custom-Dial-System?N=4304+3294529207+3294605570&rt=rud



Lup, that's exactly what I've been doing brother. I got something similar from a sporting goods store and been wearing it most of the day everyday. I also picked up some voodoo floss to help. Thanks for the tips bro!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 15, 2014)

I also just signed up for blood work. Ended up with total test LC/MS (sensitive assay), free test, SHBG, LH, FSH, E2, CBC panel, and metabolic panel. I'll be going bright and early Saturday morning at 8am to get the panels done.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 15, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I also just signed up for blood work. Ended up with total test LC/MS (sensitive assay), free test, SHBG, LH, FSH, E2, CBC panel, and metabolic panel. I'll be going bright and early Saturday morning at 8am to get the panels done.



Same time as me, got that prolactin & estro test... Got me on a ride bro??


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 15, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Same time as me, got that prolactin & estro test... Got me on a ride bro??



Lol. Yea brother I got you any day haha. I was going to do PRL but I don't have any baseline readings from before getting on this cycle so I couldn't compare the results to anything. I've had no PRL sides either so I'll probably do an experiment similar to yours next hcle. Right now I'm only worried about E2, RBC/HCT, and test/free test/SHBG. His is my own personal brew so I'm interested in seeing how my test levels play out and how my powders were. My job offers free checkups twice a year to check lipids and other health markers and I'll take advantage of that in a few weeks when it's offered.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 24, 2014)

I PM'ed Joli and between my descriptions and his sport injury knowledge, we are pretty sure I have an intercostal muscle sprain. I'm pretty sure it happened the same day I popped the blood vessel but I must have aggravated it more recently. Get pain while breathing, moving around is painful, tender to the touch, etc. Joli advised to let it heal for 3wks and re-evaluate before trying to lift heavy again. 

For the next 3wks I've decided to try and cut down some, work on conditioning with my sled, work on dynamic effort movements with lighter weight or until the injury heals. My sister wants to learn to squat, press, and deadlift also so I figure now is a good time as any to teach her if my gym time is going to be limited.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 24, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I PM'ed Joli and between my descriptions and his sport injury knowledge, we are pretty sure I have an intercostal muscle sprain. I'm pretty sure it happened the same day I popped the blood vessel but I must have aggravated it more recently. Get pain while breathing, moving around is painful, tender to the touch, etc. Joli advised to let it heal for 3wks and re-evaluate before trying to lift heavy again.
> 
> For the next 3wks I've decided to try and cut down some, work on conditioning with my sled, work on dynamic effort movements with lighter weight or until the injury heals. My sister wants to learn to squat, press, and deadlift also so I figure now is a good time as any to teach her if my gym time is going to be limited.



I tore an intercostal on a deadlift once. Took about 6 weeks of no deads and lighter lifting to let it heal up. That was painful for a few days after it happened.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 24, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I tore an intercostal on a deadlift once. Took about 6 weeks of no deads and lighter lifting to let it heal up. That was painful for a few days after it happened.



Painful is right lol. Feels kind of like getting a hammer to the side. I also won't be doing deads for a few weeks. 

POB, if I want to do some DE work and normally that's done at 50-65%, should I stick worth that percentage or go slightly lighter even due to the injury?


----------



## NbleSavage (May 24, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I PM'ed Joli and between my descriptions and his sport injury knowledge, we are pretty sure I have an intercostal muscle sprain. I'm pretty sure it happened the same day I popped the blood vessel but I must have aggravated it more recently. Get pain while breathing, moving around is painful, tender to the touch, etc. Joli advised to let it heal for 3wks and re-evaluate before trying to lift heavy again.
> 
> For the next 3wks I've decided to try and cut down some, work on conditioning with my sled, work on dynamic effort movements with lighter weight or until the injury heals. My sister wants to learn to squat, press, and deadlift also so I figure now is a good time as any to teach her if my gym time is going to be limited.



Good attitude helping your family out and still staying active while you let your body heal, Brother. It's tough to not say "I'm just going to work through it" even when you know that's not best for yourself. 

Much respect. Heal quickly, Mate.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 24, 2014)

Forgot to add:

I got my bloods back. E2 is sky high (bunk adex most likely). Was battling an infection also so my WBC are higher than normal but got some antibiotics and got over that now.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 25, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Forgot to add:
> 
> I got my bloods back. E2 is sky high (bunk adex most likely). Was battling an infection also so my WBC are higher than normal but got some antibiotics and got over that now.




Shit brother, was that GWP adex?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 25, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Shit brother, was that GWP adex?



No Lup it was Extreme Pep's adex. I received GWP adex today and took first dose. I'll retest E2 and report back.


----------



## Seeker (May 25, 2014)

Sorry about your injury doc. I hope that Rican chic is giving you good head.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 25, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Sorry about your injury doc. I hope that Rican chic is giving you good head.



Thanks Seek. I'm already beginning to feel better but I'm going to take it easy like Dr. Joli advised for at least 3-4wks.


----------



## Joliver (May 25, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Thanks Seek. I'm already beginning to feel better but I'm going to take it easy like Dr. Joli advised for at least 3-4wks.



Doc, did i mention that light duty includes no raucous activity with spicy women?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 25, 2014)

joliver said:


> Doc, did i mention that light duty includes no raucous activity with spicy women?



No you didn't sir but I'd appreciate it if you left that part out of your recommendations hahaha. I did some dynamic work today, 50% of 1RM on box squats for 10 doubles and 6 trips for press. Sets were done with 1min rest in between. Went light on 1 arm bent over DB rows, weighted dips, bb curls, and CG bench. 


And my cousin just informed me he will be getting me a legit Rx for adex or letro. A real AI to combat my high E2


----------



## Tren4Life (May 25, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I PM'ed Joli and between my descriptions and his sport injury knowledge, we are pretty sure I have an intercostal muscle sprain. I'm pretty sure it happened the same day I popped the blood vessel but I must have aggravated it more recently. Get pain while breathing, moving around is painful, tender to the touch, etc. Joli advised to let it heal for 3wks and re-evaluate before trying to lift heavy again.
> 
> For the next 3wks I've decided to try and cut down some, work on conditioning with my sled, work on dynamic effort movements with lighter weight or until the injury heals. My sister wants to learn to squat, press, and deadlift also so I figure now is a good time as any to teach her if my gym time is going to be limited.




Damn that sucks Doc. I know how hard you were working in the gym. Take the time off and get it healed up brother and you'll be back in action in no time.


----------

